# Testing out the new gear



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, it feels like it's been ages since I last went fishing. My wife and I were blessed with a new baby girl on the 15th of January and I've been staying at home for the past 5 weeks.

During this down time, we were able to get our taxes taken care of and my refund arrived, allowing me to grab some gear I've needed, and some I really didn't but wanted anyway.

I had a deal in the making with a guy from work who frequently goes to China as a purchasing agent for the company I work for (outsourcing...I know, whaddaya do). Anyhow, Dude goes to expos galore over there and has found a couple of rod builders that offer prices at a fraction of domestic costs. He had a guy build several rods modeled after Sage blanks and told me he'd get me one for $110 with a decent reel. I was all for that deal and fancied the idea of having a lighter rod (it was a 3wt) for a floating line setup since my 5wt was loaded with sinking.

First, the guy sold all the reels and I was left with a rod. Fine by me...saves me $50 and allows me to purchase my own reel.

Another guy at work had a Ross Cimarron reel, size 1 (3-5wt) and he said he'd let it go for a hundred even (spooled with 3wt DT floating line from SA). He'd only used it a couple of times and he paid $180 for it, so I took the deal.

Then on the day I brought money to the rod guy, he explained that the rods were sold out (pretty nice tidbit of info, right?). Grrr. Had me all excited and then left me hanging.

So at this point, I'd already purchased a reel and now had nothing to mount it on. I hadn't planned on paying a lot for a fly rod, so I shopped around and found a pretty good deal at Sportsman's Warehouse in Provo. They were liquidating last year's stock of Redington RS4 rods (Usually between $200 and $250) for $130 and I was counseled by a couple of fly guys to go for it.

Done deal.

So there's my coveted, but rather unnecessary purchase. What I actually needed was a new spinning reel. I've got several reels that have had enough abuse and they weren't very good to start with. I'm really not sure how they still work, considering the wear and tear they've received.

I lost an Abu Garcia Cardinal last year within a couple of months of buying it and I really liked it. Problem was, it was a discontinued model and I wasn't thoroughly impressed with the updated design that is currently on the shelves.

I had heard good things about Daiwa Exceller reels and checked in to those, but ultimately, the reel that felt best in my hand was the sturdy Pflueger President. Nice reel. Very solid and smooth, plus the drag feels better than what I'm used to. Paired with my St. Croix Triumph rod, the President felt great and it balanced on my forefinger.

Needless to say, I couldn't wait for the day I got to test my new equipment!

I knew I would have to fish some moving water, but I didn't want to go to the same old stretches of the Provo that I always visit, so I stared at Google Maps to review my options.

After much deliberation, I thought I'd fish the Upper Weber, above Rockport. There were some other tempting streams somewhere along the way and I intended to hit at least one of those, as well.



















As promising as it looked, I didn't catch a thing there. Not with the fly rod or the spinners. I didn't use bait, so maybe that would've been the magic that I needed. While wading upstream, I only saw evidence of one fish and that was the swirl of sediment that it stirred up as it spooked. Other than that, the water seemed barren.

After wasting a few hours desperately trying every I could think of in every hole, I finally decided to move on. A little while later, I pulled into the fisherman's parking area near Rockport State Park and worked some holes on the Weber, near the bridge.

Eventually, my trusty old blue fox was what broke the silence and I had a scrappy little brown of about 11 inches to hand.

Near the diversion, just downstream from the bridge, a small leg of the river had a few stepped pools that looked good. I really started lighting them up here and knew I'd get my first fish on the new fly rod.

It only took a couple of strips and I had some tugs.










I ended up catching a bunch of those little tigers and a few brightly colored finless rainbows, as well. One of the bows actually looked wild, but all fish were quite small. All were released this time.

Venturing further upstream or downstream from the diversion area proved useless as I am obviously quite outclassed by this mighty river. Wading upstream was tough since the whole river seemed to be pretty deep and moving around would surely fill my waders.

Even with the spinning rod, the Weeb was too much for me. Either the fish just weren't interested or I have no clue how to fish it. Every hole looked great, but provided nothing.

Too bad, I guess. I can settle for a bunch of small fish over nothing at all. I must admit that my taste buds were hoping for a nice trout dinner though.

It will take some getting used to for my fly casting to improve, since the only things I can cast effectively are chunky buggers and such, but swinging that rod around was a real treat! I can't wait for open water.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sounds like a fun trip LOAH. It looks as if we may be losing another Provo River Worm floater to the Weber River fly Fishermans Club. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey now, I'll still drop a worm anywhere I can.  ;0) 

I just had a mission yesterday, and half of it was to try something new. I seriously contemplated stopping along the Provo in a couple of places, but the day was growing late.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good report LOAH....I guess. :? 

I don't even know you no more...  -O,-


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice report and breaking in the new outfit, congrats.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

RH and I fished that same stretch of the upper weber about two monthes ago. LOTS of white fish with little little mouths. We didnt do anything either. There are a few more streams up there that do hold some nice browns though.
Thanks for the report. I like that rod and reel pic.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet 8) . Good to see you got a few testin out the new gear, even if there were little. If it makes you feel any better we got handled by the Weber on Saturday, only a few fish to be had.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to see you were finally able to go fishing and test out the new gear! That must have felt good to get your hands on some fish again after a long absence. 

That is weird that so many of those holes didn't produce any fish. That can be pretty frustrating. Great report though! You must be stoked that the wife gave you the "ok" to start fishing again.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It shore'nuff will. YeeeHeww!

I think I'll bring some crawlers along for my next trip up there. Just in case. :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice outfit.

PM me, I know where you can get mealworms cheap, and can show ya how to "tie" them on those Diahatchie, Daiatce, Dieicthy....ah...those sharp Japanese fly hooks.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Nice outfit.
> 
> PM me, I know where you can get mealworms cheap, and can show ya how to "tie" them on those Diahatchie, Daiatce, Dieicthy....ah...those sharp Japanese fly hooks.


i would like to see how that is done. Wy, you should do a "how to"


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby and nice report! I've been toying with the idea of starting up flyfishing, I am just afraid I'll get too addicted to it! :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Congrats on the new baby and nice report! I've been toying with the idea of starting up flyfishing, I am just afraid I'll get too addicted to it! :lol:


D'oh.....another one....don't nobody got no morals no more ?? -O,-


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

And somewhere, a river runs through it!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

.45 said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new baby and nice report! I've been toying with the idea of starting up flyfishing, I am just afraid I'll get too addicted to it! :lol:
> ...


Hey .45, I'm probably going to learn how to fly fish this year too! :lol:

What do you have against fly fishing anyway?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have personally witnessed .45 waving a fairy stick!! I got a Cortland from a forum member fro christmas so I will be hitting this year too!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

A


Nor-tah said:


> I have personally witnessed .45 waving a fairy stick!! I got a Cortland from a forum member fro christmas so I will be hitting this year too!!


Aha! Caught red-handed, .45! :lol:

See? Everyone's doing it! (Apparently even you!)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ah-ha!! Check this out!! haha I cant believe I even have this but sure enough, from a trip to the east this year...
[attachment=0:2cr0oihn]P1010808.jpg[/attachment:2cr0oihn]

PS .45 I cant wait for the soft water!! I had a great time fishing with you last year...


----------



## ktrout (Jun 19, 2008)

LOAH, congrats on the little one. I bet it felt good getting out, especially after being at home for 5 weeks. Kind of hard to get into flyfishing when spin fishing is working so well. That's always been my hurdle.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> *I have personally witnessed .45 waving a fairy stick!! * I got a Cortland from a forum member fro christmas so I will be hitting this year too!!


Yeah......but I didn't enjoy it !! :twisted:

And.......if you remember, it was something we had to do!! Kind of like going to dentist, it's really not something I care to do... :lol:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

enjoy fishing the weber while you can.

http://le.utah.gov/~2009/bills/hbillint/hb0187.htm

check out line item #195


----------

